# Clown loach and cherry shrimp?



## Vietguy357

Has anyone kept clown loaches and cherry shrimp together? cause I have a cherry shrimp colony and would like to put some in my main tank. theres plenty of hiding place and soon there will be a large java moss and dwarf hairgrass blanket in there.


----------



## JohnPaul

Adults may survive, if there are truly tons of hiding places. But I'm doubtful any babies would. And quite frankly, even with adults, the only way they will survive is by hiding 99% of the time, so you might not get a whole lot of enjoyment out of them even if you do put them in the tank. If you are used to seeing how active the RCS are in your shrimp-only tank and think they are going to be that way in a tank full of predators (i.e. fish), I suspect you are going to be pretty disappointed.


----------



## tha0ster

i wouldn't do it...from experience clown loaches love to eat snails and ghost shrimp...since cherries aren't that different from ghost shrimp i'm sure your loaches would love to eat them too...


----------



## Vietguy357

that really sucks. I would love to have them in my main tank. What kind of fish would be a good tank mates for my cherries?


----------



## loj04

I would suggest this thread:

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/s...26328-shrimp-safe-list-there-list-shrimp.html

About 9 pages of people's experiences with fish and shrimp....


----------



## JohnPaul

Vietguy357 said:


> that really sucks. I would love to have them in my main tank. What kind of fish would be a good tank mates for my cherries?


Short answer: none.

Slightly longer answer: probably can do ottos.

People have claimed that various fish are safe, but I'd be very wary. Even in that thread that is linked, well, several people claim guppies are safe with shrimp. Now they may have had strange guppies, I don't know, but in the wild one of the components that make up the guppies' natural diet are...(drum roll)...baby freshwater shrimp!

The other factor is that when shrimp are in a tank with fish (predators), their behavior will be different than when they are in a tank free of predators. They are much more active & enjoyable in a tank by themselves.


----------



## mgamer20o0

if you have the colony going moving some over from time to time wont hurt anything. if they become lunch just move some more over when your colony grows too large.


----------



## dustinsfishtanks

I have always found that Neons and cories always get along well with cherry shrimp. I wouldn't attempt clown loaches, they just hang around the bottom where the cherry shrimp would be.

The good part is that they reproduce so easily that you can just keep another colony rolling....

Dustin
www.fishtanktv.com


----------



## tusktek

They'll be dinner for the clowns for sure. I'd feed mine ghost shrimp every so often. The ones that weren't snatched up by my congos were cleaned up by the clowns.


----------

